# Goats at play.



## DaveyFig (Jun 11, 2013)

I wish I was care free and wasn't aware of the time change! The animals love when the sun starts going down. It means it is time to play.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They sure look like they had a good time!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

so cute, even the donkey is playing with them.


----------



## DaveyFig (Jun 11, 2013)

The donkey LOVES it. I like the way our buck pulls his punches and doesn't hit her hard. He doesn't go so easy on the other goats. I am a little disappointed that the dog laid down so early on. He, the buck and the donkey usually play "king of the hill" on the mound for a really long time, usually ending in a 3 way tie. It is nice to see the kids getting involved too.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cute;-)


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

very cute. Can't wait til I have little ones running around.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

LOL! What fun!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

That was hysterical, a very nice end to the day for me! Love that little goat who played surf the donkey!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Adorable


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

That kid has pretty good balance! They are all so cute.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

So charming... thank you for posting that. It was the perfect relaxing thing to watch on a Friday night after a frenzied week!


----------



## grindylo (May 15, 2014)

Aww! That made my day! Going out now to play with my little ones


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

These little videos are such a pure expression of Peace and Simple Joy... Love them! 
And... is that a labrador? Is he a guard dog or just a playmate? (or both maybe?)


----------



## DaveyFig (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for all of the replies guys, I am so blessed to look out and see stuff like this each day.



Mandara Farm said:


> And... is that a labrador? Is he a guard dog or just a playmate? (or both maybe?)


That is Rugby! He is an Anatolian Shepherd/ Great Pyrenees mix. One heck of a livestock guardian, without all the long hair. He thinks he is a donkey/goat/chicken/person and sometimes even allows the ground squirrels to hang around. Don't tell him he is a dog though. They make him nervous. We have 4 other dogs, and it is a nonstop bark-fest for the first full day that we have new kids born. He wont let any of the other dogs near the fence or his kids.


----------

